# Game 33: Heat @ Pacers (1/8 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 8, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Start of a tough 6 game road trip. Starts off in the midwest for this one, then pacific northwest against Portland, then Northern Cali against the Kings, then off to Utah, before returning to Cali to face Golden State, and ending in LA the following night.

No doubt the Pacers will be up for this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Hopefully LeBron's treatment goes well and he's not too hindered by the various ailments.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers have some weird team stats. Awful offensive numbers, but great defensive ones. 

And how is tall ass Roy Hibbert, who played so well against us in the playoffs and will likely put up big numbers against us again in this one, shooting only 41%?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Probably lose this one. We will get ass raped on the boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pacers have some weird team stats. Awful offensive numbers, but great defensive ones.
> 
> And how is tall ass Roy Hibbert, who played so well against us in the playoffs and will likely put up big numbers against us again in this one, shooting only 41%?


I'm glad he finally got over the 40% clip. Roy looks like Jason Collins in the post this year. I'd be surprised if he gets to double digits in points. His season high is only 20. That said, the man is an animal on defense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pacers have some weird team stats. Awful offensive numbers, but great defensive ones.
> 
> And how is tall ass Roy Hibbert, who played so well against us in the playoffs and will likely put up big numbers against us again in this one, shooting only 41%?


We're one of, if not the top defensive team this year and dominate on the boards.

Its also the norm to see both teams around 80 when the game ends, since we can't score for shit.

Hibberts been terrible on offense all year, but he should be getting consideration for DPOY.


Very strange year so far. Expecting a good game, but it could be a blowout as well. The Pacers have had some pretty shitty games where they just don't show up.


Lance Stephenson starts for us. That says a lot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And how is tall ass Roy Hibbert, who played so well against us in the playoffs and will likely put up big numbers against us again in this one, shooting only 41%?


He got some kind of strange right wrist injury while playing the Heat last year in the Playoffs that he only recently told anyone about. I'm sure his agent told him to keep quiet. Apparently it doesn't have a whole bunch of movement so it's been affecting his right hand hook.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I will be in the buildin wearing my Ray Allen Heat jersey - I hope they rock the black like me tonight.

Go Heat!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Go Pacers...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> I will be in the buildin wearing my Ray Allen Heat jersey - I hope they rock the black like me tonight.
> 
> Go Heat!


Enjoy the show in one of the best arena's in the league. Hopefully you get a good seat to check out that new hd scoreboard/jumbotron because it's pretty ****ing cool.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> I will be in the buildin wearing my Ray Allen Heat jersey - I hope they rock the black like me tonight.
> 
> Go Heat!


EDIT: Double post, somehow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> We're one of, if not the top defensive team this year and dominate on the boards.
> 
> Very strange year so far. Expecting a good game, but it could be a blowout as well. The Pacers have had some pretty shitty games where they just don't show up.


Well we get dominated on the boards so that's not good. 

I'm sure they'll be ready for this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Based on his play of late, I'm not too confident Bosh is going to show everyone why he was sorely missed that season. If he keeps playing his best ball in the playoffs, I won't complain.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Enjoy the show in one of the best arena's in the league. Hopefully you get a good seat to check out that new hd scoreboard/jumbotron because it's pretty ****ing cool.


aw yea, I live ten minuts from the arena - I try to make it to five games a year or so. I went and saw Cleveland sometime last month - muchh better seats tonight tho! I might post something depending how hard it is on the iphone app


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Hibbert will pull a Vucevic on us tonight i'd say.

Bosh better not be all :bosh2: tonight. Need more :bosh1:.

Pacers have been playing pretty well of late, and we have always had a tough time in Indy until recently. Expect a low scoring, close game.

Hopefully we get our road trip off to a good start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, Shane is being super Bane of late.

Last 8 games he is 9/38 (23.7%) from the floor, and has grabbed 1.75 rebounds per game in over 25 minutes per game. The annoying thing is they are all WIIIIDE open threes that just arent going down.

If Mike keeps playing well, Shane could see a little dwindling of minutes if he can't right the ship. He'll always be part of the rotation though i'd say.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome. I love playing big name teams so we actually get televised. Now I don't have to watch it on NBATV with my sketchy internet I get from being in the middle of nowhere at work.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope you guys are ready for some Lance Stephenson. The baddest dude in the NBA.



I mean that in a literal way. Like the baddest. Especially when it comes to playing basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have a tendency to allow scrubs to go off so Lance might feel he's back at rucker tonight


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmm.......


Stevensation? Stevawesomeson...... No. 


I'm working on it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is anyone else on your team allowed to shoot, or is it just the Wade show tonight?

Makes sense, as Stevenson sucks on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Pittman to level Lance when we need him :laugh:

Sick and 1 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you scrub, hit that 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Lance, jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Call up Pitt now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD wtf


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

George is playing some nice D on Lebron.

Surprising its the Wade vs Stevenson show right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've been talking up Hibberts D all year, but if Bosh keeps hitting those mid range jumpers he's going to have to come out and cover him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> We suck tonight.


Don't feel bad. Unless its a blowout against the Pacers, this is how every single game for us has been this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade that was sick!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D by Mario on PG then


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good fake by Bosh. Roy has to respect that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys have to hate that Hibbert put back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert can do that all night. just throw it at the rim and go get the rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powerful layup by Lebron


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Terrible pass by Green.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got lucky. Tried to get too cute and almost turned it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. Heat already being outrebounded 15-8 and have given up 6 second chance points.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys sure do have some trouble on the boards.

You guys need to replace UD with some sort of utility rebounding 4.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Norris Cole would hit his first shot in 10 games since I'm watching...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we need size.

Sign up Birdman.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Battier continues to look dreadful.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hansbrough being Hansbrough. That whole play was pretty questionable on Indys part. Somehow got bailed out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys better quit leaving Mahinmi open for those deep shots.... or else.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 straight missed free throws. Gonna be one of those games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-19 after 1

Same problem as always. Rebounding.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Typical first quarter for Indy. This is the only way we can beat you guys.

I love Georges defense as much as anyone, but even I'm surprised at Lebrons slow start. Only one quarter obviously, I should probably keep quiet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We gave up 8 offensive rebounds in that quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamnit, can somebody tell Mike Miller to stop trying to create off the dribble. I doubt he has more than a couple unassisted baskets all year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh man, some ugly offense right now


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Typical first quarter for Indy. This is the only way we can beat you guys.
> 
> I love Georges defense as much as anyone, but even I'm surprised at Lebrons slow start. Only one quarter obviously, I should probably keep quiet.


Pacers' commentators brushing that off as the Heat preferring to go to Bosh and DWade early and LeBron a bit later. Not sure if true or not, didn't look like LeBron got the ball much, but when he did he scored.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good opening to the 2nd quarter for Bosh. A turnover, 2 misses and gave up the only thing that Mahinmi can make.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Chris Bosh Variety Hour fails once again. Just brutal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is some ugly basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333

nice ball movement


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Riley is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with back to back 3s, and it doesnt matter.

Rebounds again killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like we watch the same game every night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess Birdman's workout didn't impress if we went and signed that scrub Jarvis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I guess Birdman's workout didn't impress if we went and signed that scrub Jarvis?


2 roster spots available and Jarvis is signing the 10-day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333

Wow :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice alley

Pacers need this half to end badly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade taking and making all the bad shots we all hate he settles for tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 in the quarter for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario should have known better than to pass it to UD. What an awful looking hook shot. Only thing uglier was his J that missed the rim by 3 ft.

42-42 at the half

Ended the half nicely. Need others to step up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem. -_-


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade going bonkers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice change of pace move by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can Spo claim to be a stat geek when he refuses to acknowledge the fact that UD/CB is the worst rebounding tandem in the league. I saw an article that actually proved it.

Get a ****ing Center in the game man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The streak might end tonight for LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ only needs 8pts. I think he will get there, but it might be touch and go.

Marcus would be hating that Ray has played 6 minutes and done nothing :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

These guys are killing me right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lance sucks. I hate him more than I hate Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario did everything right there, but then turned Wario on the layup


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can Chalmers stop trying to do too much? ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf that was terrible


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok Lance. Ok.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West? WTF man. Everyone hits 3s on us


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** that. **** that deep 3. He misses that 9 out of 10 times. 


Ahhhh.... I hate him so much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh **** right off Stephenson. Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight 3's. Two things that kill us most. 3's and rebounds and the Pacers are now doing both.



R-Star said:


> Lance sucks. I hate him more than I hate Cole.


Like I said earlier, Heat have a tendency to make scrubs look like all stars.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers have 15 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They make three straight bad shots and now we're losing. Guess when you get every offensive rebound there's no such thing as a bad shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 3 straight 3's. Two things that kill us most. 3's and rebounds and the Pacers are now doing both.
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, Heat have a tendency to make scrubs look like all stars.


Wade is blowing up because Lance is guarding him and hes a terrible defender.

Lance is blowing up because Wade is guarding him and hes an even worse defender?



Wade just isn't a good defender at all anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please just play Wade at PG and sit Chalmers' ass down.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Like I said earlier, Heat have a tendency to make scrubs look like all stars.


13 points is quite the all star performance


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice post move LBJ


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chalmers gets pulled out because Wade is mad at him? Really?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys don't want George to get hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Ray. Bad shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn you Ray Allen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Ray


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like it. Wade is going to try to get tough? What a bitch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lance Stephenson. Thug life. Apparently.

Hate his undeserved strut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonzo said:


> 13 points is quite the all star performance


5-7 shooting, 3-3 from 3. Hall of fame efficiency :yesyesyes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George is hot. Uh oh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: nice D twat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George is hot. Oh noez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big trouble. Raining 3s, naturally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Allen is a -18 in 10 minutes.

WTF man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You gotta seriously question that Ray Allen substitution. We're struggling to guard the three and giving up rebounds so you bring in Ray Allen?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SHATT I E R


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier not even close.

Our bench has been horrific tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time for some big boy basketball Lebron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I should have avatar bet one of you guys tonight but forgot. 


Next game?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why doesn't our coach run a single play for the guy with 23 points in the first half? 0 field goals in the 3rd for Wade.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wonder what Marcus13 in his Ray Allen jersey is thinking about his beloved man's performance.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Time for some big boy basketball Lebron.


He will or Wade. With George being forced to guard Lebron, Wade gets Stephenson so I wouldn't be surprised if he went off again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Solid 5pts from the bench tonight.

Actually, a whole 8pts from those not named Lebron/Wade/Bosh. And only Wade has it going, although he didnt score that quarter.

We're ****ed in ither words


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-57 after 3

23-6 run by the Pacers to end the quarter. Hit about 5 3's in that span.

Wade went 8-12 in the 1st half. He's still 8-12 after 3. 1st half assassin is back. 

Bosh, Wade and Lebron have 49 of the 47 points.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 5-7 shooting, 3-3 from 3. Hall of fame efficiency :yesyesyes:


He's streaky.

You missed all those foul calls though, all stars don't get those.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Wonder what Marcus13 in his Ray Allen jersey is thinking about his beloved man's performance.


Hopefully they're showing some Reggie highlights on the Jumbotron to show him how its done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Why doesn't our coach run a single play for the guy with 23 points in the first half? 0 field goals in the 3rd for Wade.


He scored twice int he post to start the game. Never went back to it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh and an obligatory Jim O'Brien happiness comment. He'd need a new pair of pants after all those three bombs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it too late to return Ray to Boston? God he blows lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George cant miss


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Serious talk with Miami fans, but have you seen anyone go toe to toe with Lebron better in recent memory?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Funny how Chalmers hijacked the offense so he gets subbed for Allen who hijacks it himself with stupid quick shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 offensive rebounds for the Pacers :fail:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Norris in my face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray was 8-12 with 20 points in the last game. Thought it was a turning point for him. Guess not.

George now hitting shots while falling down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray get on the bench


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul George got fouled on that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm all for objective commentating but Eric Reid gets a little too excited when the opponent makes a play against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

George is thoroughly outplaying Lebron tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade County said:


> George is thoroughly outplaying Lebron tonight





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wade County again.


I don't know how that's possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Ray Allen is now shooting under 40 percent overall for the season on the road.


..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No one will answer my question so I'll answer myself.

Paul George has played Lebron James as well as anyone this year.


Where is Hyperion and everyone else who ignores George in the MIP thread?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're down 13 (soon to be 15) in a game Wade is +4. **** our coach. **** these ironclad rotations.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> George is thoroughly outplaying Lebron tonight


Sorry. I was tired of waiting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Serious talk with Miami fans, but have you seen anyone go toe to toe with Lebron better in recent memory?


For some reason, Rudy Gay does. George and Gay are pretty similar in size and length so maybe there's something there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In response to your question, I dont remember the last time Lebron was outplayed, really.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> No one will answer my question so I'll answer myself.
> 
> Paul George has played Lebron James as well as anyone this year.
> 
> ...


Well his per 36 numbers haven't really gone up that much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> We're down 13 (soon to be 15) in a game Wade is +4. **** our coach. **** these ironclad rotations.


Wade was also playing terrible, terrible D. But I guess as a whole you guys are playing bad on defense so it doesn't matter much right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Well his per 36 numbers haven't really gone up that much.


His last month and a bit has been damn impressive. 


Speaking of which.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray GTFO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron needs to start firing


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shit, Dwyanes going to lose that eye. 

That should be a technical!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I woulda turned this shit off by now if I didn't think LeWade could go off at any moment.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh. Nevermind. His eyes ok.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice foul with 3 seconds on the shot clock Wario.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rebounding and Wario. Our root problems this season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R
O
F
L

Offensive Boards.

**** off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at how teams play volleyball on the boards against us. Can only laugh at this point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ that offensive


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That must really frustrate you. You guys need a rebounder. 


Why the **** can't Bosh rebound?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits 20. Streak continues.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gettin desperate. Time to get fat shaq out of retirement.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"We chose to defer the draft pick." Great choice Pat. Not like we could use a rebounder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ hits the 20pt plateau.

11 down, 5 minutes to go. We're ****ed really, but I guess you never know.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Gettin desperate. Time to get fat shaq out of retirement.


We are one of, if not the best rebounding team in the league, but yea. You guys really need to do something there. Its terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Indy has 20 offensive rebounds.

20.

No problem here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Why the **** can't Bosh rebound?


for fear he might break a nail? :whoknows:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mario Chalmers should be on the bench somewhere. Not starting.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"Spoelstra insists rebounding can be fixed internally"

LOLOLOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WARIO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> We are one of, if not the best rebounding team in the league, but yea. You guys really need to do something there. Its terrible.


This is not a one game thing. This is a constant recurrence for us.

Not like its unexpected, playing Bosh/Haslem at C.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not even trying anymore. Hate this team sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML :bosh2:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh has lost weight every year he has been here while simultaneously being given more minutes at center over time. Does not compute.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't see Paul Georges complaint there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bosh got the benefit of the doubt on that one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw this game coming


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I don't see Paul Georges complaint there.


A better replay gave him a complaint.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** off Lance. You had your shots. 

I hate you.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sign Kenyon Martin, sign Birdman, sign Varnado...sign anybody. Just throw shit at the wall and hope it sticks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333. 1st made Fg in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3 Pacers have double digit rebounds.

Our highest rebounder has 7.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the **** is Chalmers doing there?

He's like a little dog vs. a Pitbull. Back the **** off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade stole Ray Allen, space jam style


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> A better replay gave him a complaint.


Not to where he was outraged though.


Bad plays happen. I get on other teams for this all the time when they complain. Its a shitty call that happens to both teams every game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

WHAT THE **** IS LANCE STEPHENSON DOING!


Call a timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lol at Stephenson, tryin' to steal PG's spotlight.

Late whistle on that Hibbert block.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Not to where he was outraged though.
> 
> 
> Bad plays happen. I get on other teams for this all the time when they complain. Its a shitty call that happens to both teams every game.


It wasn't an outrage, just a complaint. "Ref, you missed that one *****, come on"


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's Big Cat Jamal Magloire when you need him?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> It wasn't an outrage, just a complaint. "Ref, you missed that one *****, come on"


Fair enough. I just saw him bitching and wanted him to cool it. Which he did so I have no complaint.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And I really don't think there's a need to step out on every single damn pick and roll. How about reading a scouting report and learning who you can cheat off of?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is about the most depressing experience ever. My friends are never gonna let me live this down


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Where's Big Cat Jamal Magloire when you need him?


Pretty sure he's the mayor of Canadian basketball or something these days.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Marcus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No reason for Wade to settle there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade ****ed it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Look at it all you want. Its Indy ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

of course


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Flop by LeBron?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmmmm. Hard call now that they're showing replays. 


Me and my big mouth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Hibbert came right down on Lebron's ankle. That thing twisted nasty and Lebron isnt even feeling it. That looked nasty though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Hibbert came right down on Lebron's ankle. That thing twisted nasty and Lebron isnt even feeling it.


Makes sense since it was on an offensive play, Roy Hibbert is a ghost this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's a pretty damn weak foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game was over 5 minutes ago. All we're doing now is wearing players down on the start of this long road trip.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully this game spurs some roster changes and lineup changes. Haslem shouldn't even be playing at all let alone starting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not enough time to steal this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Riley the Heat are gonna keep losing these games vs the better rebounding teams until you sign a BIG that can board... you senile bastard.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are crazy. Keep the team the exact same. And go to the playoffs with this exact team...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Riley the Heat are gonna keep losing these games vs the better rebounding teams until you sign a BIG that can board... you senile bastard.


He's looking. Just not much out there.

It should have been done in the off season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow 77 points, that's miserable for this team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

To-do list:

1. Sign any big men with a pulse.

2. Bench Haslem.

3. Improve the rotations. No more Chris Bosh Variety Hour.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He's looking. Just not much out there.
> 
> It should have been done in the off season.


Andersen is a good start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Reggie Evans grabbed 23 boards in 27 minutes today. Im sure he was available for sweet **** all.

Hell, Udonis is Reggie Evans these days, without the hoover boarding ability.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hope the Pacers don't celebrate too bad. Don't want to seem cocky.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive got no problem rolling with this team for large chunks of the playoffs, but we need a big man for the regular season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Reggie Evans grabbed 23 boards in 27 minutes today. Im sure he was available for sweet **** all.
> 
> Hell, Udonis is Reggie Evans these days, without the hoover boarding ability.


It all starts with the draft. We haven't gotten anything out of the draft. And Riley is throwing away draft picks every damn year. Just flushing them down the shitter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 87-77

77 points is the lowest we've scored this season. 

Destroyed on the glass once again.

Role players sucked ass.

Too much Paul George in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So, can anyone give me a run down of the players we may be targeting besides Birdman for rebounding?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst game of Ray Allen's career i'd bet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> So, can anyone give me a run down of the players we may be targeting besides Birdman for rebounding?


I dunno, but don't expect anything competent from our staff. Have to understand they WANT to play Haslem. He's Spo's wifey. Whoever we bring in will just be diminished in order to raise up Haslem's standing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd time in the last 3 games where Wade has a great 1st half, but even though we're struggling offensively, we dont get him shots. Turning into last season's 1st half assassin again.

Shane continues to struggle. Been a while since a combination of Shane, Mike, Mario and Ray got hot at the same time from 3.

Wario has overtaken Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think we all agree Turiaf last year was better than Haslem. I would have loved him back if I had known we would be starting UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we could grab someone liek Ekpe Udoh from Milwaukee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Worst game of Ray Allen's career i'd bet.





> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> Ray Allen was held scoreless tonight for the 2nd time in his NBA career. The other came Feb. 26, 1997 when playing for the Bucks.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel bad for Marcus haha, that's gotta be the worst game to see Ray Allen play.

He was woeful tonight though.

Not a good start to the road trip at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another I was better off missing I guess.


----------

